# Foot switch



## Chippygeoff (5 Oct 2015)

last week i returned home from my week away and in the boot of the car I had my Dewalt scroll saw that Martin very kindly repaired. The following day the saw was back on it's bench, I got the lighting sorted out and everything else. It was strange cutting a number of items on it because every time I wanted to stop I had to switch it off at the machine rather than lift my foot off the foot switch, which I have on the Heger. I had to get one but there was no way I was going to pay over 80 quid for the Hegner one so I got in touch with Martin again.

Martin very kindly sent me a link to where he got his. I looked it up and it looked to be well made and made of steel and not cheap plastic so I ordered one and it came a couple of days later. Quality was excellent and I soon had it wired up thanks to a diagram ChrisR had put on the forum some time ago and now it is a joy using the Dewalt once again. I know we get a lot of questions about foot switches so if anyone want's the link just ask. Total cost including postage was under 10 quid.


----------



## Claymore (5 Oct 2015)

.........


----------



## martinka (6 Oct 2015)

Brian, if your Axminster is wired the same as the Hegner, (it is according to the manual I have here), you will have a 13amp plug to the NVR switch, then a 'kettle' type plug connecting the NVR switch to the saw. The footswitch needs fitting with male and female 'kettle' plug and socket and then plugs in where the NVR switch plugs into the saw. If that's not clear I can send photos of my Hegner setup which has an NVR switch.


----------



## Chippygeoff (6 Oct 2015)

Hi Brian. I am in the same boat as you when it comes to electrics. If it was not for all the help Martin has given me the switch would still be in the box. Help is at hand though and i am sure you will soon have the switch wired up and then you will wonder how you ever got on without one.


----------



## martinka (6 Oct 2015)

Just wanted to point out that credit for the wiring diagram for these switches should go to redmoorphil. ChrisR pointed out possible problems with using a single pole switch.


----------



## Claymore (7 Oct 2015)

..........


----------



## martinka (7 Oct 2015)

I fitted a different micro-switch in mine after the first one broke but I have a spare switch, so I'll find it and get a photo when I get back in the garage at the weekend.


----------



## Claymore (7 Oct 2015)

..........


----------



## Alexam (7 Oct 2015)

read from here on ................. foot-switch-type-t90839-30.html


----------



## martinka (8 Oct 2015)

That's saved me a job, Malcolm, cheers!

Brian, I used a 3 metre long computer to monitor power lead, which I cut in half, it saves having to wire the plugs. Ebay link - http://ebay.eu/1PjI6CD
Just as a precaution, I also lined the box and lid with thin rubber sheet as the insulation in there is minimal to say the least.


----------



## Claymore (8 Oct 2015)

........


----------



## Chippygeoff (8 Oct 2015)

Brian. I think my foot switch is the same as yours. I to used a computer mains lead, just cut the plug off as the other end went into the scroll saw. I could have sent you a lead as I must have at least half a dozen spare ones here. I bought 3 metres of 3 core cable, I wanted it long enogh to go from the foot switch to the mains wall socket.


----------



## Skeety (8 Oct 2015)

If it's of any help i'll draw up a wiring diagram showing where everything goes. Don't have Visio on the Mac.

Jon.


----------



## Skeety (8 Oct 2015)

Also, for anyone near Slough, Berks that isn't comfortable wiring the foot switch etc. I'm more than happy for you to pop round and i'll wire it for you 

Cheers,

Jon.


----------



## martinka (9 Oct 2015)

Brian, the footswitch goes betwen the NVR switch and the saw. Hopefully this rather poor photo might make it a bit clearer.


----------



## Claymore (22 Oct 2015)

.........


----------



## mseries (22 Oct 2015)

You need to install the foot switch between the NVR and the motor. The juice needs to flow through the NVR to the foot switch to the motor when the NVR is ON and when the footswitch is closed (pressed). Then when you plug it in at the mains and switch on you will need to press the NVRs green ON to latch it before you can use the footswitch. 

If you connected the mains directly to the footswitch you'll bypass the NVR completely- which is OK but wouldn't give you No Volt Release protection and would be completely ineffective as a switch - but the footswitch will be your switch. Looks like the speed control is that knob on the front of the motor ? I think it'll work as normal.

If you installed the footswitch between the 13A plug and the NVR you'd have to press the Green ON each time to start after you'd pressed the footswitch since releasing the footswitch would kill the juice to the NVR and cause it to release.

The NVR is to switch off when the juice is cut on the input side of the switch (from the plug). Then when the juice is restored the machine stays off until you reset it by pressing the green button. With a normal on/off switch, unless you remembered to switch it off when the power failed, the machine would start up on restoration of the power. Now your sprung footswitch will open when you release your foot so you are more likely to open the circuit (switch off) simply by lifting your foot.


----------



## WoodMangler (23 Oct 2015)

I got one of these http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003KN2HW8?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00 on Amazon, works a treat. I have some ideas on how to use it with an NVR, but haven't done so yet.


----------

